# Germany - EU Family Reunification Visa - Insurance question



## MM24 (5 mo ago)

Hi All,

My wife (polish citizen) and I (Australian Citizen) are migrating to Germany in September. We have secured our appartment and registration appointment and Residence Permit appoints already.

I do have one quick question however around the requirement for sufficient health insurance.

I have a job offer which once i am legally allowed to work will provide health insurance, but my wife is currently looking for work. One of the requirements states she needs to have sufficient health insurance. Will my notice of cover be sufficient if i have her listed as a dependant or would she need to sort insurance before to cover her initially until i start work?


Thank you for your help on this


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

*Theoretically* your wife needs health insurance (and sufficient funds), however, since you have an employment contract it should not be an issue.

Trying to find appropriate health insurance to fulfill the legal requirements is practically impossible unless she has been in the public health insurance system in the EU before moving.


----------



## TomMM (Jul 6, 2021)

*Sunshine* said:


> Trying to find appropriate health insurance to fulfill the legal requirements is practically impossible unless she has been in the public health insurance system in the EU before moving.


Would a Schengen compatible insurance plan meet the requirements ?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

TomMM said:


> Would a Schengen compatible insurance plan meet the requirements ?


No, travel insurance does NOT meet the requirements for FoM in Germany. However, buying private insurance compliant with the rules could then make the poster's wife ineligible for public insurance as the poster's dependent.


----------

